# Crane Area



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Do cranes follow the flight path of other waterfowl. Im guessing they do. I saw only one in the past couple of years, it was by alice. Is that to far east and where are they generally at.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Sometimes it appears as if they follow he same flight paths if you spot them leaving the common roost from a long distance; but in reality about a half mile from the roost they tend to their flight paths which may be slightly parallel from those of geese if they are feeding in the same field a couple hundred yards apart.. they may be different if they are feeding in different type of grains...wheat for them peas for geese. Also when they return in the mid day they may take a different path back scout them from morning to dusk to pattern them is very important.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Is valley city probably not for west enough then. I have only seen one there and that was it.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i was hunting east of devils lake this year and one day we heard cranes all afternoon long. They were like a mile high or more because you could barley see them, just specks in the sky, but still loud, nothing sounds like a crane


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

It seems to me that cranes use the exact same areas every single flippin year. I am almost positive I could go out in late October and set up in a field off of highway 13 and shoot a limit. I know of one shallow slough that is always packed late season. You may need to go another 30 miles west, but you should be able to find CRAAAANES!!!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes the cranes use the same area almost every season except in times of much rainfall and that will spread them out into different roost ie shallow flooded marshes and sandbars bays on a major lake.

Just remember cranes will fly right over the middle of the shallow sloug thinking they are safe..a pair of waders gets you in the catails and you will have the limit.

If they use the same paths usually within a half mile variation; what I do is build about two temporary blinds before I leave and bring along a four by eight strip of camo burlap with a bindertwine net weave for vegetation to put up against a fenceline for portable concealment...as soon as you see the first two waves go over a certain path landmark; get your *** over there in that flight path pronto and you are in business :sniper: :sniper:


----------

